# Newbie having bought a Dankung palm thunder



## codz285 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi,

Right then this catapult/slingshot hobby has now gripped me.

I originally bought a truemark fs-1 but then found this forum and have since bought a Dankung palm thunder. It came with tubes but at the same time i bought looped flat bands.

Would I be able to fit the flat bands to the palm thunder? is this an acceptable set up. I am going to try both and see which type of elastic I like the best.

Many thanks

Rhodri


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah shud work fine, check out pfs shooter ls video on the dankung luck rings, he uses flatlands on it to great effect.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Irish beat me to the draw with his recommendation of pfsshooter's video. He has others on youtube as well that are also worth the watch. The Palm Thunder is one of my favourite shooters for pocket carry but I also find it is one of the least forgiving when it comes to frame hits which in my case has been a good thing as it made me aware of problems with my technique. My release was the main problem and as there is not a lot or room between those forks, when I'd release poorly I'd get a frame hit. So when I want to practice my shooting methods I choose it because if I do something wrong it will show up really quickly with the Palm Thunder. But it's a great little shooter. I too will be trying other banding options as time goes on.


----------

